# Horse Abuse!



## morganshow11

*F*** all the slaughter houses, adn the people you arent trying to stop slaughter!!!! It ****es me off to know that ppl kill horse for no* F****** RESON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THEY WILL ALL GO TO HELL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IdahoCowgirl

Okay that first video, shows pictures of Jumping falls and Rodeoing. I used to ride saddle bronc and yeah sometimes the horses trip but they are rarely rarley abused, also I don't think a Jumping trip or fall counts as abuse. It also looks like there is a pic of someone putting their horse down with the vet. Still images can be taken way out on context. I am warey to trust most videos like this.

The other two videos yes are just horrid.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Yes, those are graphic and sad. But I still don't get why horse slaughter is so much worse then cow, pig, or chicken slaughter? Yes, we love them, but they are prey animals. I am against eating predators that are not naturally food, but although I would not eat a horse, I see nothing wrong with it.

As in other slaughter industries, there should be improvements in the care of the animls prior to death, but otherwise I'm fine with it.


----------



## barefoot

I can never watch these kinds of videos.. So I didn't watch it.


----------



## RoosterDo

yeah horse slaughter isnt very different from cow pig or chicken. I do believe that we need to be humane in slaughter but I dont find anything wrong with it. If we dont slaughter them then where do they go? They are like dogs, far too many and not enough homes so some get put down. I do not not eat horse meat but I do eat other meat. I also understand that its very sad to see horses treated that way but your hamburger got to plate in the same way.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

this is horrible, but my mom went to switzerland and had horse. she didnt know it was horse until after she ate it. It made me sick when she told me... XP I agree with RoosterDo. If there isnt slaughter in the US, the horses get shipped to other countries where they are treated worse. Also, if they have no where to go and no one wants them, they end up getting abused because there arent any slaughter houses.

I dont like the idea of someone killing horses, but I hate even more the thought of them suffering.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

IdahoCowgirl the video discription for the first video says:

READ FIRST*
i KNOW that some of these pictures are not forms of abuse. BUT i would like to point out that pretty much ALL of the pictures were taken off abuse websites except the ones where it's onlt a fall they were just saved to my computer from previous (now deleted) videos. it is very hard to find alot of pictures for a video like this. and if your going to say anything about sueing me stfu and save your time. your comments will be removed.

**I DON'T OWN SONG OR PICTURES! IM NOT USING THIS TO MAKE MONEY AND THIS IS FOR ENTERTAINMET ONLY! SONG AND PICTURES BELONG TO IT'S RIGHTFUL OWNERS!**


----------



## morganshow11

actually broc riding CAN be abuse SOMETIMES: I have heard of people jabbing spurs, and tazing the horse to make it buck.

Personaly i think horse SLAUGHTER is wrong. A better way to 'kill' a horse is to PUT it down not cut its head off. But i still(no matter what) think horse slaughter/putdown(putdown i dont care about if the horse is suffering, but for no reason no) is wrong.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Morganshoww11-are you a vegetarian/vegan? If not, then why is eating cow okay but not horse? Is it really that different?


----------



## morganshow11

No^. i dont like the idea of killing any animal.
And it MY opinion. everyone has their own opinion, so what does it matter to you what i think???????


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Guys,

People have different oppinions, can we not have a major fight about this, because I can see where this is going and just let others have oppionions without being rude ((not saying anyone is))


----------



## goldilockz

It's fine to have differing opinions, but it's offensive when someone comes into a thread completely hostile and says things like "f*** all the people who aren't trying to stop slaughter". That is essentially throwing a big "F*** you" at many of our members. 

morganshow11 - There are far more effective ways to get people to listen to your opinion, and possibly even consider your stance. You will attract more flies with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## morganshow11

^^sorry if it came off that way. I did not meen any of the members on this forum, sorry


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Sweetie, you have just opened a whole nother can of worms..

I REALLY don't think posting this whole thread was a good idea..It's pretty obvious that [immature] people are going to get on here and start fights, cuss everybody out, and otherwise make people who are pro-slaughter look like horse-abusers. 
*I do not think slaughter is wrong.* People who do only think that because they are around horses and know them.. What is the difference between a horse or cow? If you lived with cows you'd feel the same about _them_ as you do horses.
It really bothers me that [the above poster] thinks that people are 'going to hell' for slaughtering horses..How is this any different than killing any other animal? As far as I am concerned, you are _all _for slaughter because you eat meat and use leather...
And people ARE killing horses for a reason. FOOD. If you euthanize a horse they are no longer usable. If a horse was going to die, wouldn't you at least want it to go to use? Not waste. 
Abuse on the other hand should definetely be punished for..Slaughter is not abuse. Not all slaughter houses kill them inhumanely. Most US/Canadian ones are much better..But then again cows are killed the same way so I do not see much a difference between killing horses and killing a cow..


----------



## morganshow11

Just ignore me ok!? i have temper issues sheesh/.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Work on it.


----------

